# 40 acre dove field in Franklin County looking for hunters



## dozer (Jul 10, 2014)

We are having a 40 acre dove field looking for hunters to put on the list. The field is planted in dove prosso millet and it is the best stand we have ever had. The hunt will cost $150 a spot and were looking to fill around 50 spots. You get to hunt opening day and the next two Saturdays. The dates are September 6,13, and 20. On opening day there will be a barbeque lunch at 11am. Kids under 16 can hunt for free but must hunt with a adult. If you are under 18 you must be accompanied by an adult. All hunters must sign a waiver saying they are hunting at there own risk and property owner is not responsible or liable for anything. You can contact me at 706-654-7374 to reserve your spot. We will let two people hunt in the same spot if they want to split the cost of the spot.


----------



## TMeadows45 (Jul 11, 2014)

PM sent!


----------



## Jim P (Jul 11, 2014)

Where is Franklin county close to


----------



## dozer (Jul 11, 2014)

Franklin County is in North Georgia about 35 minutes from Athens


----------



## M J RASCAL (Jul 18, 2014)

P m  sent


----------



## M J RASCAL (Jul 21, 2014)

Need two  more  spot


----------



## dozer (Jul 25, 2014)

Still have spots


----------



## turkey blaster (Jul 25, 2014)

Good people to hunt with had a great time there for the last 3 years.


----------



## ghadarits (Jul 29, 2014)

The power line area is the place to be at this field. There was more lead put in the air there in one hour than the rest of the field all day last opening day. Those boys down there put it on em.

They were nice people running it too.


----------



## The Longhunter (Jul 30, 2014)

PM sent, tried to call.


----------



## turkey blaster (Aug 1, 2014)

*Turkey Blaster*

Bump


----------



## turkey blaster (Aug 5, 2014)

*Turkey Blaster*

Hey and the BBQ is off the Chain. You will want to take a sandwich to the blind when you go.


----------



## KYHUNTER IN GA (Aug 5, 2014)

Is it September 6th yet? I'm so excited I can't see straight. Only have been counting down the days since 365...31 days!!!


----------



## KYHUNTER IN GA (Aug 7, 2014)

+dozer has been more than helpful and patient answering all of my questions. Can't wait to meet him and opening day!!!


----------



## Collin05 (Aug 8, 2014)

*How are spots chosen?*

First come first serve? Of course everyone wants to stack up on powerline.


----------



## GaDucks2 (Aug 9, 2014)

PM sent


----------



## dozer (Aug 10, 2014)

Field is full


----------



## dozer (Sep 3, 2014)

I have 4 spots open up on the field if someone wants to hunt. 706-654-7374


----------



## Gut_Pile (Sep 3, 2014)

Any openings for Sept 13?

PM if necessary


----------



## missmissy (Sep 3, 2014)

do you have 2 spots available for the 20th? and my 7 yr old will be going


----------



## dozer (Sep 3, 2014)

Field is full for opening day


----------



## BIG HUNT (Sep 7, 2014)

How was the hunt?


----------

